# Back later!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be away from the board for a bit as I go in for arthroscopic knee surgery.  Should be done in a few hours, but somehow I don't think I'll be feeling like browsing the boards when I come back.  So, have fun and don't buy any accessories I wouldn't buy!!!  But if you find some new really good stuff, be sure to post about it so I'll have something to look forward to.  I think Eleanor the Kindle needs a post surgery present, tee-hee.    

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck, Betsy and see you soon! I'll keep an eye on the shoppers in your absence....

L


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck Betsy
  I hope everything goes well for you 
Jodi


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck Betsy, I may be in your position soon


----------



## baltobabe (Nov 1, 2008)

Besty all the best!  Take care and take it easy...

See you soon!

bb


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy - hope all goes well for you!!

Speedy recovery!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy -

Make sure that you prop up Eleanor's leg. All the best and I will be thinking about you today!

SEM


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Betsy... been there, done that myself! Just remember to listen to the doctor!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Betsy, sending you good wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yikes...I hope I didn't miss you!!! Best wishes for a speedy recovery and you made me LOL about not buying any accessories that you wouldn't buy ;-ppp*


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband had knee surgery just about two years ago... He only hobbled for a few days, so I have high hopes for a quick recovery for you as well!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Best of luck Betsy & wishing you a speedy recovery.

Linda


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Best wishes Betsy, you should be able to read, so rest all you need to!
Lisa


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Best of luck, Betsy. Hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, you all are too kind!!!!

I'm all verklempt!  Wait a minute while I get a tissue.

It went well, apparently!  I slept most of yesterday evening.  I can do full weight bearing as tolerated.  I had a torn meniscus, the torn edge was shredded so he trimmed it; Dr Saddler said there was plenty of meniscus left.  I see him this afternoon and then on to therapy tomorrow.  Ouch!

Eleanor the K is recovering well too.  We're both propped up and under the influence of very good meds!  And now for a post surgery gift for Eleanor...  any ideas?  Found any new kool Kindle stuff?

Thanks again, y'all!

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Yikes...I hope I didn't miss you!!! Best wishes for a speedy recovery and you made me LOL about not buying any accessories that you wouldn't buy ;-ppp*


Sort of leaves the field wide open, doesn't it!

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> Good luck Betsy, I may be in your position soon


Sorry to hear that, Jen! Keep us posted! From people I've talked to and the comments on the board, sounds like it's worth it!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wheezie said:


> I hope you are feeling better. I missed it that you were having surgery. I must have been slacking on the board.
> Just curl up with your Kindle and your meds.
> Lettie


Thanks, Lettie!

Kindle+meds=post surgery happiness!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome back Betsy. Glad all went well. I didn't like the phyical therapy at first, but I came to look forward to it. My PT's were awesome and when all was said and done, it was like having a new knee!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome back Betsy, glad it went well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all are the best!  I am so encouraged by the comments.  I went to the Dr today and now I just have 3 little bandaids and a swollen knee.  Now PT tomorrow!

Betsy


----------

